# An adoption diary



## aseagrim (Oct 2, 2011)

Hello 

I'm reading the adoption diary at the moment and wondering if the adoption process is still as intense as what it is detailed in this book? It was written from 2002 - 2004. 

Many Thanks

Judith


----------



## Unconditional-love (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi

I have read this myself a few years prior to deciding to adopt. We are part way through homestudy, and from what i remember about the book, i do think its still more or less the same however the time scale is shorter. Please dont be put off by the book. Speaking from experience the more i read the more nervous i became about the whole idea, but the more exited i became too. if you want any further advise pm me i'm always willing to help.

UL xxx


----------

